# Simple Veggie Dip (or salad dressing)



## PaulyWally (Apr 2, 2011)

I needed to make a dip and became increasing frustrated with all the recipes on different websites that simply say to use a seasoning mix pack.  Seriously, what's the point of writing a recipe?! 

So I threw this together yesterday with no recipe, and really liked the way it tasted after a day in the fridge.  It came out very tangy without being overpowering.  But it's still a 1st generation recipe, so I wanted to share it right away to see what kind of changes other people would make to it.

1 Cup Mayonnaise (I had the Kraft w/ Olive Oil variety)
1 Cup cultured sour cream
5 Cloves fresh garlic (pressed)
1/4 Cup grated parmesan
2 Tbsp white vinegar
1 Tsp Oregano
1/2 Tsp fresh ground pepper
1/2 Tsp sea salt

Mix it all together and chill overnight. 

And it could probably easily be turned into a salad dressing by substituting milk or buttermilk for some of the mayo/sour cream.


----------



## PaulyWally (Apr 2, 2011)

Oh dang... I forgot:

Juice from 1/2 lime


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 2, 2011)

Sounds really good.  I will probably try it with Greek Yougurt instead of the mayo and sour cream.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 2, 2011)

Looks a bit like my http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f11/garlic-dressing-of-doom-67809.html#post930208

You might want to switch out the white vinegar for cider vinegar or a nice wine vinegar.


----------

